# How to sand out brush marks?



## Betheweb (Jul 26, 2016)

Okay, this is a noob question, but how do you sand out brush marks on window trim? This one customer wanted me to replace all the trim because it is has a bunch of layers of paint and is starting to look gloppy. Finish carpentry is not really my thing and it is pretty flat, so I suggested it would be easier to just sand them smooth. I get the impression that most people on here do a ton of sanding on every job. But for I've always just painted over it. What is the technique? Orbital? Sanding sponge? Sanding block? What grit? I need somebody to point me in the right direction.


----------



## MaddMaxx82 (Dec 3, 2014)

If its just latex paint, and it's still pretty smooth, use a medium/fine sanding sponge. Or use a block and 100-150 grit sand paper if it's getting painted again. If it's really heavily textured, knock the big lumps down with 80 grit first, then 100-150 grit.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

You might try some isopropyl alcohol, denatured alcohol solvent, acetone or laquer thinner (in that order to see if the mildest will work, if not, then the next one on the list) on some paper towels to see if you can melt the brush marks down. It might be easier than sanding. Try both and see what works.

futtyos


----------



## MaddMaxx82 (Dec 3, 2014)

If you use an acetone, on waterbased paint you will damage the coatings integrity, it will stay tacky forever. Not a good idea.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Personally, I would probably replace the trim. It would be easier and faster and, given the client's concerns, the results would be better. Though I guess if you're not comfortable doing it then....

So if material removal is going to be the gig, I'd say it depends on the style of trim. Did you take any pics? Is it a simple and smooth clam-shell style? Or a more intricate colonial (or similar) style with grooves and ridges and such?


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

How much trim? How old is the house? Is there lead paint involved if you sand through too many layers? 

Windows? Baseboard? Crown? Wainscoting?

Stripping with maybe this?
http://m.dumondchemicals.com/home-peel-away-smart-strip.html

I haven't used it personally. Others on here says it works but it's slow and expensive. :whistling2:


----------



## four2knapp (Jun 19, 2011)

I usually have good luck by wet sanding


----------



## Betheweb (Jul 26, 2016)

I did actually take a picture of it. Forgot about this. It is installed weird. The fat edge of the trim is on the inside and butts up against that other piece. I don't quite know what to make of it. Not just a matter of slapping some new trim on. And it looks really easy to sand. So that's why I went in that direction.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Stepping in the convo kinda late here.

Other than sanding to bare or whatever, or replacing. 

Try to do a quick scuff sand. Then maybe come in with a Peelbond (xim) or PrimeRx (sherwin).

Thin it just a hair and roll or spray on. Let dry, scuff sand, and maybe hit it again if need be. Should even out a lot of those marks etc. It'll get filled in pretty well.

Used it in the past and again recently on some splitting and peeling wood/paint. Quick scrape to remove loose stuff, PrimeRx, and paint. Came out great. Looks like we almost sprayed it.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Betheweb said:


> I did actually take a picture of it. Forgot about this. It is installed weird. The fat edge of the trim is on the inside and butts up against that other piece. I don't quite know what to make of it. Not just a matter of slapping some new trim on. And it looks really easy to sand. So that's why I went in that direction.


thats ugly...

If they want it replaced and willing to pay for it I would have it replaced. New trim would look so much better.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

Looks like 1x casing with colonial stop as the return to the window. Caulk is failing at the stop/window joint too.

It does have a lot of ugly coats on it.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

There's a zero VOC stripper on the market that can be sprayed...It takes the thickest layers of paint off usually the first time. Looks super easy,but it is expensive. It's like putting cake frosting on. Sherwin Williams sells it.

They use that stuff for heritage home restoration or stripping kitchen cabinets. I watched a You Tube video where they stripped an entire exterior siding job.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

woodcoyote said:


> Stepping in the convo kinda late here.
> 
> Other than sanding to bare or whatever, or replacing.
> 
> ...


i like this idea, id just try to bury it with lots of application and sanding. cheaper and takes a quick stroke or spray


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

That trim is in such bad shape that anything other than replacement will take a lot of man hours and you still won't be able to produce anything that looks close to a like new spray finish product.

If the customer has already said they want to replace it, I'd recommend that you find a contractor that can install the trim for you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

if they want to spend the money yeah replace but it doesnt look that bad imo. a run of caulking up that messy middle groove to smooth it over and pile coats on


----------



## Betheweb (Jul 26, 2016)

Customer wasn't necessarily looking for perfection. She just wanted it to look a little less hideous. I tried sanding and that was sort of working, but it was tedious. I had a big can of acetone lying around, so I figured I'd give futtyos' suggestion a try. That actually worked like crazy. I used a sponge/scouring pad. The scouring pad scrubbed down the high spots and then I could wipe everything smooth with the sponge. Some spots were gouged out or whatever and I couldn't do much, but most of it just polished up like glass! Happy customer. I look forward to using that trick in the future.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

good to know, very interesting. thanks for update


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Betheweb said:


> Customer wasn't necessarily looking for perfection. She just wanted it to look a little less hideous. I tried sanding and that was sort of working, but it was tedious. I had a big can of acetone lying around, so I figured I'd give futtyos' suggestion a try. That actually worked like crazy. I used a sponge/scouring pad. The scouring pad scrubbed down the high spots and then I could wipe everything smooth with the sponge. Some spots were gouged out or whatever and I couldn't do much, but most of it just polished up like glass! Happy customer. I look forward to using that trick in the future.


 
Don't we all?:blink:


----------



## Betheweb (Jul 26, 2016)

chrisn said:


> Don't we all?:blink:


Oil pan rusted out and took a crap on a customer's concrete driveway. It cleaned up beautifully with acetone and kitty litter.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Caution about using acetone*



Betheweb said:


> Customer wasn't necessarily looking for perfection. She just wanted it to look a little less hideous. I tried sanding and that was sort of working, but it was tedious. I had a big can of acetone lying around, so I figured I'd give futtyos' suggestion a try. That actually worked like crazy. I used a sponge/scouring pad. The scouring pad scrubbed down the high spots and then I could wipe everything smooth with the sponge. Some spots were gouged out or whatever and I couldn't do much, but most of it just polished up like glass! Happy customer. I look forward to using that trick in the future.


Betheweb, I am glad the acetone worked. :vs_awed: I hope you read post #4 above by MaddMaxx82 wherein he says "If you use an acetone, on waterbased paint you will damage the coatings integrity, it will stay tacky forever. Not a good idea."

That being said, when you were all finished wiping down the trim with acetone (I always keep a flask in my back pocket) did you feel the finish that was left? If so, was it tacky as MM82 said above?

futtyos


----------



## Betheweb (Jul 26, 2016)

futtyos said:


> Betheweb, I am glad the acetone worked. :vs_awed: I hope you read post #4 above by MaddMaxx82 wherein he says "If you use an acetone, on waterbased paint you will damage the coatings integrity, it will stay tacky forever. Not a good idea."
> 
> That being said, when you were all finished wiping down the trim with acetone (I always keep a flask in my back pocket) did you feel the finish that was left? If so, was it tacky as MM82 said above?
> 
> futtyos


I did kind of have that in the back of my brain. But it was a non-issue.


----------

